# Your experience with "Frontenac Gris"?



## VignoblesLSJ (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello, I would like to know if anyone here has experimented with "Frotenac Gris" (Frontenac Grey). Thanks!


----------



## GreginND (Jun 18, 2013)

What do you want to know about it? Growing it or the wine?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2013)

Growing wise, it is pretty much identical to regular Frontenac. As far as making wine, it does best as a rose (rose-eh). I have had more bad batches of it than good ones so it takes some practice to get it right.


----------

